# Not My Tractors but pretty..



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

These are just around the corner from my (southern) office, I notice that the Mineapolis Moline has a Walmart battery in it and we don't have Walmart in Australia.
must have been imported recently, there was no one areond to ask when i took the photos.
I was drooling a little though....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a mighty fine collection of iron. I'm guessing it would make any tractor enthusiast drool regardless of the continent they were on. I say that as I wipe the spittle from my chin.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed some yesterday fine iron. 
If from the US,would be interesting cost of shipping/handling.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cool tractors - alot of collectors here in the US ship tractors across the country if they want it bad enough - i suppose if money is no object it doesnt matter.

No walmart? Over here theyre like the borg on Star Trek " You will be assimilated" - practically one in every town - personally i dont like going there - i dont think their prices are any better then anyone else.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Now, isn't that Titan something! Cool collection of tractors.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Are my eyes fooling me or is there a pair of Field Marshal's on the trailer?


----------

